# Ga. Supreme Court rejects teen’s appeal in sex case



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ga. Supreme Court rejects teen's appeal in sex case 
12/16/2006

ATLANTA (AP) - The Georgia Supreme Court has turned down an appeal from a teen who was sentenced to 10 years in prison for having sex with a 15-year-old.
In a ruling released Friday, the court denied a motion for reconsideration filed by lawyers for Genarlow Wilson, who was 17 when he and the 15-year-old engaged in consensual oral sex. He was sentenced for aggravated child molestation.
Wilson's case was one of two cases that were cited earlier this year when lawmakers passed a law that otherwise strengthened penalties for sex offenders, but reduced the penalty from a felony to a misdemeanor for some teenagers convicted of sodomy.
Presiding Justice Carol Hunstein noted that in easing the penalties for teens, ''the Legislature expressly chose not to allow the provisions of the new amendments to affect persons convicted under the previous version of the statute.''
Hunstein added she was ''very sympathetic to Wilson's argument regarding the injustice of sentencing this promising young man with good grades and no criminal history to 10 years in prison without parole and a lifetime registration as a sexual offender because he engaged in consensual oral sex with a 15-year-old victim only two years his junior,'' but said the court was bound the by limits set by the Legislature. ---
On the Net:
Georgia Supreme Court: http://www.gasupreme.us.

Not to start a "what is this world coming to" debate.....but wow!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In light of my recent woes, I have nothing good to say about the legal system. This seems very extreme for something like this. The kid wasn't even an adult and he's basically having the book thrown at him? In a state where people don't frown on relatives marrying one another? I could understand if it were some twenty year old getting blown by a fifteen year old, but 17? 

Someone needs to seriously get in there and re-work the entire judicial system in that state.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

In some states it is still illegial to have sex in anything but the misionary.

The legal sytem need sto be scraped and written by someone who isnt a lawyer


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Death to lawyers!!!!!!!!!

We could use their bones in our haunts.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The legal system is a joke, a really bad joke. but you never really know what else the kid has got away with. He could be a total dirt bag and this is the only thing they could stick him with. I mean Al Capone went to prison for tax fraud. 

OH how I would hate to be the victim of oral sex.


----------

